# Economical Brad Nailer



## SCOTSMAN

I have a number of Bostitch nailers staplers and in different gauges.I too swear by them they are really very good, and I would recommend them without hesitation.Alistair


----------



## patron

you nailed it on this one , doug .
( well at least bradded it ) !


----------



## longgone

The Bostitch is an excellent tool. I have the Bostitch16 gague finish nailer and the 18 gague Milwaukee brad nailer and find both to be faultless and smooth operating tools. However, I did not get as good of a price as you did…I paid retail for both..ouch!


----------



## WhoMe

I have the previous model of the brad nailer without the sequential setting. It has been a great tool and I use it for many things. It has not let me down at all. Good review.


----------



## Wudbutcher

I have the same Bostich bought thru amazon. Great price and has never let me down..


----------



## sbryan55

Doug, this is a nice review. I have this same brad nailer and have used it for years without any problems at all. The only thing about it was the magnetic strip came off shortly after I bought it but a little super glue took care of the issue and it has performed like a champ.


----------



## JohnGray

I have several of the Bostich nailers and no problems here.


----------



## cabinetmaster

I use this same brad gun day in and day out at work. Have used it now for 3 years and never had a misfire or jam. Great brad nailer.


----------



## 10Feettall

After reading this review, I decided to upgrade my 18 gauge gun because it would only accept 1 1/4" brads. I ordered this Bostich online for $33.23 delivered to my door. It arrived in a nice case and looked just like new. Works fine, but it has jammed a couple of times and you need to use an Allen wrench to remove the jammed brad, where my 16 gauge Porter Cable has a handy quick release. Very nice tool for the money.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## JJohnston

A heads-up. These are on tooliday.com today (12-2-09) for $26.99+$5 shipping.


----------



## Jimi_C

Tooliday has it up again today, FWI. For those interested in this, it looks like Amazon carries the reconditioned one as well for about $5 more (assuming you use prime shipping), otherwise you'll just have to wait till next time. It has been added to my wishlist, now I just need to find a cheap compressor on Craigslist my wife will let me buy… 

The only worrisome thing about this is the fact that there appears to be a large supply of factory reconditioned units. Hopefully that just means they had an early production issue that they sorted out, and now we get to reap the benefits of the -2 in the model number.


----------

